# Can the 180.....



## phaber6 (Mar 15, 2012)

....work on the walkaway wife?


----------



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

maybe and maybe not. Depends on how damaged ur relationship was. Every relationship is different.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope so. I'm attempting it now. I'm 3 months into her leaving now and there is alot of evidence on these forums to suggest it could. 

What I've found is that in my mere 24 hours of doing it, her reactions have been exactly what people on here said they would be. However, they are few and far between so it is going to be hard to keep going with it. When she responds as expected, you feel like a million bucks but when nothing is happening, you really stir wondering what will come.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

I was watching the movie, Fireproof, some days ago. And I thought those were real good advice for men struggling to win back their wife. You can find that movie online.


----------



## phaber6 (Mar 15, 2012)

...can you give us an outline of what advice there?


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

phaber6 said:


> ...can you give us an outline of what advice there?


Basically, the movie is about the 40 day love dare challenge when the wife is giving up on the marriage. Each day the man does something new for her to win her heart again, while working on himself to be a better husband. There is a book on this 40 day love dare related to the movie, but I haven't read it. I feel the movie is more a man's thing anyway, as it focuses more on the male character.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The 180 is intended as a tool to help YOU get to a better place for dealing with things. It may have an impact on your spouse, but if you're doing it for that reason, you're likely to lose out on it's true purpose.

After my wife and I separated, she's done a very good 180 on me. Unintentionally, I think. But the only time we talk is about kids stuff, or maybe a little chitchat about work or stuff that needs to be done at the house. She hasn't phoned me in a year, I think. Just let the kids call (and pick up the phone when I call them); just text messages or emails.

And you know what? I'm really happy with that. It's made my life much easier too.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have to agree with PBear, I have really only gone into 180 of sorts in the last few weeks but I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER. Before this when i was communicating with stbxh about everything it just gave him additional opportunities to hurt me and me remain more attached. Since i have gone to business/kid only conversation, i have been able to start focusing on myself and moving forward, so when he does throw hurtful things my way, it doesnt impact me as much.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

The 180 didn't change things with my walkaway wife. But it did help me come to terms with my new reality and to start really thinking about how I want my remaining time on earth to look.


----------



## phaber6 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had zero contact for getting on three weeks now and I find it so much easier than before. Sad, sure, lonely, of course, but also free of the turmoil of trying to 'read the signs', chart the reconciliation, fear the D-word and all the rest of it.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

I find that it is for my sanity not anything to do with my stbxh...or rather anything to do with R with him or making him miss me or such....when we have contact its all negative and I fall back in to the cycle of needing to understand why hes doing what he's doing....no contact is the only way I can keep myself together and moving forward.


----------

